# Befehl für CS - Server



## inx (3. Oktober 2003)

ich habe nen CS - Server auf nem rout installiert alles blendend doch wenn ich den putty schließe geht der SERVER down ....

kumpel hat mir gesagt man muss den Server im hintergrund (Background) laufen lassen ...

weiß einer wie ich das mache 


MFG
inx


----------



## Sway (4. Oktober 2003)

wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, einfach ein & am ende des befehls machen. Mit leerzeichen =)


----------

